# About.com- Amitiza and Nausea



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A visitor to the IBS discussion forum recently posted a question about Amitiza (lubiprostone). She stated that her doctor and the bottle both recommended that the medication be taken...View the full article


----------

